# Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds



## Budster (Nov 2, 2007)

36 days ago I ordered from Ansterdam seeds and have not recieved my order. I did however get my credit card statement to find that I was charged almost immedietly after placing my order. Now after doing some research I came across a list of companies that are supposedly bogus. I went down the list to find that AMSTERDAM MARIJUANA SEEDS was not on list to which I was relieved. But as I went to check out the bogus sites, I did a search on one that was called BC SEEDS and to my surprise after going to the site and checking it out I went to their list of seeds and when I clicked, lo and behold AMSTERDAM MARIJUANA SEEDS WEBSITE showed up.
Does anyone have experience with Amseeds? and do they send their product or are they BOGUS also? And why do they show up with BCSEEDS? I am assuming that they are the same.

THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR ANY REPLIES...


----------



## clambake (Mar 6, 2008)

someone on this forum said they got their seeds from them after 3 months and a lto of bitching, so i'd say hell no don't order from them.

I ordered some 2.5 weeks ago sent 3 emails over the past 1.5 weeks and have gotten zero replys.  no confirmation email no order number nothing.
the last email i sent today and told them if i don't get a reply within 24 hours like their website says i should im going to every forum i can and telling people not to **** with their ***** asses. as you can see i've already started on this forum, if you look around you'll see others that have posted about their crappiness.

So im just hoping some day the amsterdammarijuanaseeds show up some day, its already chocked up as a loss.

Now I ordered from seed boutique on the third they were very professional and shipped the same day. havn't gotten the seeds yet but they are supposedly fast.


----------



## clambake (Mar 8, 2008)

yup no reply, i don't have the time now, but over the next few days you guys are going to see me posting on alot of forums saying not to **** with them.


----------



## clambake (Mar 15, 2008)

well it appears patience is a virtue, the seeds from amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com showed up yesterday. So they just take awhile to send and have ZERO customer service. So i guess they arn't a scam but no nothing of making customers happy, or maybe just how to respond to an email.


----------



## xxxeaglepilot (Jun 16, 2008)

Budster said:
			
		

> 36 days ago I ordered from Ansterdam seeds and have not recieved my order. I did however get my credit card statement to find that I was charged almost immedietly after placing my order. Now after doing some research I came across a list of companies that are supposedly bogus. I went down the list to find that AMSTERDAM MARIJUANA SEEDS was not on list to which I was relieved. But as I went to check out the bogus sites, I did a search on one that was called BC SEEDS and to my surprise after going to the site and checking it out I went to their list of seeds and when I clicked, lo and behold AMSTERDAM MARIJUANA SEEDS WEBSITE showed up.
> Does anyone have experience with Amseeds? and do they send their product or are they BOGUS also? And why do they show up with BCSEEDS? I am assuming that they are the same.
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR ANY REPLIES...


Mine showed in 8business days .using c.card no problems. text them with attention monica. thats who i talked 2:angrywife:


----------

